# Are big lips a good trait?



## Idontknowlol (Dec 13, 2019)

I've been told many times that I have dick sucking lips (lol) and my ex were going crazy about my lips, they kinda look like this guy



Anyway, are lips a good thing?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Dec 13, 2019)

*YES INDEED THEY ARE CHILD*


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Dec 13, 2019)

Average size lips are ideal for men, but lip size isnt particularly important as long as attention isnt drawn to your lips


----------



## Deleted member 3195 (Dec 13, 2019)

yes


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 13, 2019)

Nah man girls just wanna kiss cardboard lips


----------



## Future Chadpreet (Dec 13, 2019)

They like good thick lips, look at Jeremy Meeks. Thin lips look like shit


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 13, 2019)

yes 100% 

a nice reddish colour is important aswell.

the thickness isn't the most important part though.

it's how wide your mouth is. I've got perfect lips, it's my best trait, wide mouth, thick pink lips. Perfect philtrum and chin ratio aswell.

bit like this picture


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes. JFL thinking otherwise.


----------



## Zyros (Dec 13, 2019)

"guyz girls love my lipz they are like male modelz are they good guyz?"


stupid humblebrag threads from people who know the obvious answers to their pretend questions


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 13, 2019)

Cheekbones said:


> yes


----------



## Idontknowlol (Dec 13, 2019)

Zyros said:


> "guyz girls love my lipz they are like male modelz are they good guyz?"
> 
> 
> stupid humblebrag threads from people who know the obvious answers to their pretend questions



I always took dick sucking lips as an insult


----------



## Zyros (Dec 13, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> I always took dick sucking lips as an insult


on the contrary. with mouth width and enough jae they are a huge plus


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 14, 2019)

there is a limit. negro lips are ugly and too big.


----------



## Mysticcc (Dec 14, 2019)

it depends but i have seen lots of girls complimenting guys because they have nice and thick lips


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 14, 2019)

no


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 14, 2019)

angular wide lips are extremely good


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 14, 2019)

*YES I HAVE ULTRA THIN LIPS AND THEY'RE UGLY. PERFECT LIPS ARE FULL AND WIDE LOOK AT MOST OF MODELS. GOOD LIPS=WELL DEVELOPED MAXILLA.*


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 14, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> yes 100%
> 
> a nice reddish colour is important aswell.
> 
> ...


How can we get soft prettyboy lips? Collagen? I have ok width and thickness. But it's rough and dark


----------



## softLoverr (Dec 14, 2019)

Thick lips are the goat , issue is most thick lips are also narrow lips from egg skulls due to vertical growth of the face, that's why thick lips dont get good rep here.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 14, 2019)

Yes they are and anyone who says otherwise is coping. Thin lips look repulsive on both men and women


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 18, 2019)

Idontknowlol said:


> I've been told many times that I have dick sucking lips (lol) and my ex were going crazy about my lips, they kinda look like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, are lips a good thing?



I have thick lips too lol. Both my upper lip and lower lip are 1 cm. My mouth itself is about 5.8 cm long.
Edit: measured it again and both my upper lip and lower lip together are 2.4 cm lol.


----------



## john2 (Dec 18, 2019)

Generally, they are.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 18, 2019)

hate mine





Would massacre many, many villages for thinner, wider lips.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 19, 2019)

I was told yesterday I have cock sucking lips too wtf


----------



## Effortless (Apr 26, 2020)

Fuller lips with good colouring is a good trait, in fact females prefer fuller lips on males than males prefer fuller lips on females.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10371428

"The results indicated a sex-effect, with females preferring fuller lips than males. "


----------



## Vidyacoper (Apr 26, 2020)

in some ways yes in some ways no
big lower lip can make ur chin height look small so most cases not ideal
big upper lip makes your philtrum look shorter though which is good, however the size still has to be harmonious with your lower lip
otherwise it can look bad
if your lips are thick and the size isnt harmonious they then need to be wide (as in more like, the width of the upper lip constitutes how wide it looks because it makes the height compared to the length look shorter, especially compared to bottom lip)
kind of like this:




or this:




or even this:




3rd kid i posted already has ideal lip shape/size but the extra width of top lip/overall mouth width makes it look even better
you see how all of them have upper lips that are quite wide? this makes their lips overall look wider and balances their thickness out 

for example this dude's lips aren't as good as the others i posted because his lips/mouth needs more width to make up for the overall thickness:




he's still psl 6.5 though

of course all that matters is if the lips are balanced


----------



## Soalian (Aug 6, 2020)

Post-Genioplasty, my lower lip is permanently tightened and higher up due to the sutures from the surgery.

Result is a flat-looking lower lip, instead of the full, curvy shape it had before


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Aug 6, 2020)

Full lips is one of the best traits a woman or guy can have
Imagine thinking otherwise


----------

